# hedgiesitters in calgary ab



## CannibalCookie (Aug 4, 2012)

hey,,, i need to move out suddenly and really need a hedgiesitter for a month or so...but since i love my little ploof dearly and feel like im not emotionally capable to be away from her i was hoping i would be able to come by every other day to see my little girl?

i will be willing to pay weekly for you to care for her 

i will be moving to downtown area and would hope you are around there too as shes my therapy pet and is helping me get over some mental illnesses

thank you so much...

Marie and Ploof


----------

